# copper wire green tips



## Jesse (May 21, 2011)

My dad told me to build him a chassi for one of his thunder jets so i fould me a strait chassi and gearplate out of his old box of parts. My question is this found a motor with copper wire green tips thought it was a mean green then i ohmed it out and it was 16.5, 16.4 ,16.5 so it is not a mean green and those parts are not new there from late 60s to very early 70s what could it be and what color magnets did this motor come with ?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

A t-jet arm, kind of a "grey-een" paint on the laminations and copper wire.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i say build it then try it then you,ll see what ya got!


----------



## Jesse (May 21, 2011)

Bill Hall said:


> A t-jet arm, kind of a "grey-een" paint on the laminations and copper wire.


 yes that would be it what could it be. anyway i balanced it and stuck some stock brushes and a pair of johnny lighting mags with it smooth runner it is. Most of the time though when i put a car together i like to know whats in it.


----------

